# verbos modais



## spielenschach

Eu concordo com a Olivinha. 
A)* Ought* pode ser sinónimo de should:


It’s a good film, you *ought* to go and see it. (= you should go).
I think Caroline *ought *to by some new clothes (= Carol should buy).
B) Quanto ao *must* também significar *dever*, concordo, mas queria acentuar uma pequena diferença – must *tem mais força *do que should:

*1. *It’s a *good* film. you *should *go and see it.
*2. *It’s a *fantastic* film. you *must *go and see it.
*3. *→ (exemplo da Olivinha) - The lights are on, they must be at home.
As luzes estão acesas, eles devem estar em casa. (*tenho a certeza* que estão em casa)

C) O *must *pode ser sinónimo de *have to*. 
a) Um *tu deves *com mais força, quando dás a tua opinião:
It’s a fantastic film. You *must *see it (= you *have to *see it).
b) Quando não deres a tua opinião não deves usar *must *mas sim *have to*:
*1. *Jill won’t be at work this afternoon. She *has to* go to the doctor (não é a minha opinião pessoal, é um facto).
*2.* In many countries, men *have to* do military service (isto não é a minha opinião, é a lei naqueles países).

D) Quanto ao *need *ser sinónimo de *have*, tudo bem, mas no entanto
a) o seu comportamento é de um verbo normal – *tenho de* ir para casa porque *preciso de *ir para casa
*1. *I *need *to go home

*2. *Do you *need to *use the photocopier (Do you *have to*…) – precisqasa da fotcopiadora? (precisas de usar a f.?)
b) *need *é um auxiliar de modo mas principalmente em perguntas ou na forma negativa
*need *you make so much noise? (Do ou have to do so much noise) – É preciso fazeres tanto barulho (Tens de fazer tanto barulho?)


----------



## MOC

olivinha said:


> Must = dever: The lights are on, they must be at home.




Eu vejo must como "ter de". Acho que implica uma obrigatoriedade que não existe no dever.


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Eu vejo must como "ter de". Acho que implica uma obrigatoriedade que não existe no dever.


 
OBRIGATORIEDADE – MUST

Se fores com um amigo, não o podes obrigar a usar cinto de segurança:

- Eh pá, acho que deves pôr o cinto (acho que devias usar o cinto de segurança) – I think you *should wear* the seat belt.

Mas ele está – se nas tintas. Tudo fica em águas de bacalhau.

Dali a pouco aparece a polícia de trânsito, manda – o parar e diz – lhe:
- O Senhor tem de colocar o cinto de segurança (tem de usar o cinto de segurança) – You *must *wear the seat belt.
E ele põe o cinto sem alternativa!

mas (há sempre um mas)

C) O *must *pode ser sinónimo de *have to*. 
a) Um *tu deves *com mais força, quando dás a tua opinião:
It’s a fantastic film. You *must *see it (= you *have to *see it).
b) Quando não deres a tua opinião não deves usar *must *mas sim *have to*:
*1. *Jill won’t be at work this afternoon. She *has to* go to the doctor (não é a minha opinião pessoal, é um facto).
*2.* In many countries, men *have to* do military service (isto não é a minha opinião, é a lei naqueles países).


----------



## MOC

Mas em todos esses casos, o "must" ou o "have to" são sempre "ter de". Não vejo em que é que isso é diferente do que eu disse. Eu não usaria "dever" em nenhum desses casos, mas sim "ter de".


----------



## Outsider

_Must_ traduz-se como "dever" quando indica uma dedução:

_John did not answer the phone. He must not be at home.
_O João não atendeu o telefone. Não deve estar em casa.​
Mas em geral "ter de" é uma boa tradução.

Quanto a _should_, pode indicar:

dever: _you should eat less sweets_;
probabilidade: _he should be home by now_;
hipótese (conjuntivo): _if anyone should ask, tell them I sent you_.​


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Mas em todos esses casos, o "must" ou o "have to" são sempre "ter de". Não vejo em que é que isso é diferente do que eu disse. Eu não usaria "dever" em nenhum desses casos, mas sim "ter de".


Estou de acordo contigo na medida em que o *must *nunca pode ser ultrapassado em força por qualquer outra expressão, como por exemplo nesta em que se refere a uma obrigação de não fazer alguma coisa
 - You *must *not leavethe room before the end of the test.
Na prática aqui é obrigatoriedade porque há uma lei que obriga a não sair.
Eu não quero invalidar de modo nenhum o que tu disseste, só quetem alguns contornos,como por exemplo:
Esta é a nossa paragem (tenho a certeza que é):
- This *must *be our stop


----------



## MOC

Outsider, como diria a sua 2ª hipótese de "should" ? Não seria "Ele já deve ter chegado a casa", ou "Ele já deve estar em casa" ?



Quanto à primeira utilização do "must" que escreveu, eu vejo-a mais como. "O João não atendeu o telefone. De certeza que não está em casa."

Mesmo que ele até esteja em casa, em português diria a segunda frase ou algo semelhante como "Com certeza não estará em casa." A minha avó usa muito este tipo de frase por exemplo.

Eu conheço os casos que me estão a mostrar como exemplos. Mas na prática o must tem sempre uma acepção de obrigatoriedade que não existe no should.

O próprio caso do "must" usado no exemplo acima, ainda que seja uma dedução, implica uma obrigatoriedade teórica. Para mim, "must" nunca é dever por esse mesmo motivo. E em contacto frequente com pessoas cujo idioma nativo é o inglês, nunca ouvi o must ser utilizado de outra forma.

Até posso estar a ser picuinhas, mas essa é a minha opinião.


EDIT: 
"must" - obrigatório -> 100% (teórico ou prático).
"should" - possível, provável (quiçá aconselhável) -> até 99%. Veja o seu 3º exemplo de "should" também já que foi o único que ainda não referi. "No caso de alguém perguntar, diga-lhes que fui eu que o mandei."  Ou seja, não quer necessariamente dizer que alguém vá perguntar o que está aí a fazer (é apenas uma possibilidade), mas caso perguntem diga que eu o enviei.


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Outsider, como diria a sua 2ª hipótese de "should" ? Não seria "Ele já deve ter chegado a casa", ou "Ele já deve estar em casa" ?
> 
> 
> 
> Quanto à primeira utilização do "must" que escreveu, eu vejo-a mais como. "O João não atendeu o telefone. De certeza que não está em casa."
> 
> Mesmo que ele até esteja em casa, em português diria a segunda frase ou algo semelhante como "Com certeza não estará em casa." A minha avó usa muito este tipo de frase por exemplo.
> 
> Eu conheço os casos que me estão a mostrar como exemplos. Mas na prática o must tem sempre uma acepção de obrigatoriedade que não existe no should.
> 
> O próprio caso do "must" usado no exemplo acima, ainda que seja uma dedução, implica uma obrigatoriedade teórica. Para mim, "must" nunca é dever por esse mesmo motivo. E em contacto frequente com pessoas cujo idioma nativo é o inglês, nunca ouvi o must ser utilizado de outra forma.
> 
> Até posso estar a ser picuinhas, mas essa é a minha opinião.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Outsider, como diria a sua 2ª hipótese de "should" ? Não seria "Ele já deve ter chegado a casa", ou "Ele já deve estar em casa" ?


Por exemplo, "a esta hora já deve estar em casa".



MOC said:


> Quanto à primeira utilização do "must" que escreveu, eu vejo-a mais como. "O João não atendeu o telefone. De certeza que não está em casa."
> 
> Mesmo que ele até esteja em casa, em português diria a segunda frase ou algo semelhante como "Com certeza não estará em casa." A minha avó usa muito este tipo de frase por exemplo.
> 
> Eu conheço os casos que me estão a mostrar como exemplos. Mas na prática o must tem sempre uma acepção de obrigatoriedade que não existe no should.
> 
> O próprio caso do "must" usado no exemplo acima, ainda que seja uma dedução, implica uma obrigatoriedade teórica.


Pode interpretá-lo assim, claro, mas a questão é que neste caso não se pode traduzir _must_ como "ter de".



MOC said:


> Para mim, "must" nunca é dever por esse mesmo motivo. E em contacto frequente com pessoas cujo idioma nativo é o inglês, nunca ouvi o must ser utilizado de outra forma.


Concordo que _must_ corresponde mais à ideia de obrigação que à de dever (se bem que um dever também pode ser, metaforicamente, uma obrigação...) Mas mesmo assim às vezes pode-se traduzir _must_ com o verbo "dever", como nos exemplos que dei.

Depois há outra questão: em espanhol e em português arcaizante, usa-se às vezes o verbo "dever" com o sentido de obrigatoriedade.


----------



## MOC

spielenschach said:


> Eu não quero invalidar de modo nenhum o que tu disseste, só quetem alguns contornos,como por exemplo:
> Esta é a nossa paragem (tenho a certeza que é):
> - This *must *be our stop



Seguramente, eu é que não me estou a expressar bem. Quando me refiro a obrigatoriedade estou-me a referir a uma verdade absoluta (nem que seja teórica), uma obrigatoriedade, uma certeza, algo garantido.

Dizer "This must be our stop" implica um 100% de certeza, mesmo que depois a pessoa descubra que até nem era essa a paragem. "This should be our stop" implica um grau de certeza inferior a isso. "Esta deve ser a nossa paragem (embora não esteja seguro disso, parece-me que sim)". 




Outsider said:


> Por exemplo, "a esta hora já deve estar em casa".



Lá está. É mais um caso de "should" a ser traduzido como "dever".




Outsider said:


> Pode interpretá-lo assim, claro, mas a questão é que neste caso não se pode traduzir _must_ como "ter de".
> 
> Concordo que _must_ corresponde mais à ideia de obrigação que à de dever (se bem que um dever também pode ser, metaforicamente, uma obrigação...) Mas mesmo assim às vezes pode-se traduzir _must_ com o verbo "dever", como nos exemplos que dei.



Sim, mas eu usei "ter de" como um exemplo possível de tradução. Claro que existirão casos em que não é fácil substituir a palavra por "ter de", mas o que eu quis dizer é que a palavra que se use, na minha opinião, terá sempre aquele sentido de certeza/obrigatoriedade que também tem o "ter de". 

_"John did not answer the phone. He must not be at home."_

Quanto a esta frase, eu sinto que existe uma diferença entre se dizer "He's probably not home" ou "He's definitely not home". Para mim, a segunda equivale a "must", já a primeira não.



Outsider said:


> Depois há outra questão: em espanhol e em português arcaizante, usa-se às vezes o verbo "dever" com o sentido de obrigatoriedade.



Não sabia. Só conhecia essas utilizações em questões legais. Digamos então que aquilo que escrevi até aqui é válido para a utilização habitual nos nossos dias do verbo "dever".


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> _"John did not answer the phone. He must not be at home."_
> 
> Quanto a esta frase, eu sinto que existe uma diferença entre se dizer "He's probably not home" ou "He's definitely not home". Para mim, a segunda equivale a "must", já a primeira não.


É curioso, porque para mim é a primeira frase que equivale a _must_...
A segunda, acho que traduzia como _he can't be at home_.


----------



## MOC

Eu também. "He may not be at home" na primeira, "He can't be at home" na segunda.


----------



## Outsider

"He may not be at home" para mim equivale mais a "He is _possibly_ not at home". Possibilidade, mas não probabilidade.


----------



## MOC

Ok. A mim também. A primeira seria então talvez "There's a good chance he's not at home".  Mas de qualquer forma não era isto que estavamos a discutir. Acho que já nos desviamos bastante do tópico.


----------



## olivinha

MOC, o _must_ pode muito bem expressar uma probabilidade. É uma das conotações deste verbo.
http://www.answers.com/must
*Meaning #3**:* be likely or probable.
to be reasonably expected to

Por exemplo:
You must think I'm crazy for saying that.
You must be Mary. We've heard a lot about you.
He left a long time ago. He must be here anytime now.
She must be at least 40.

Em todas estas frases cabe a tradução _deve_ para o _must_. 
O


----------



## MOC

Olivinha, na 3ª frase nunca ouvi ser usado o must. Já o "should" ouço regularmente.

Em relação às outras, point taken.


----------



## olivinha

MOC said:


> Olivinha, na 3ª frase nunca ouvi ser usado o must. Já o "should" ouço regularmente.


Talvez esta soe melhor.
He left a long time ago, he must be there by now.
O


----------



## spielenschach

MOC said:


> Eu também. "He may not be at home" na primeira, "He can't be at home" na segunda.


Quanto a ‘ele não pode estar em casa ’ acho que é sinónimo de ‘ele não deve estar em casa’, porque, como alguém disse aí, se no espírito da pessoa houvesse certeza, o verbo seria *must, *portanto pode ser «he should be at home» mas como *é possível que ele não esteja em casa *acho que também se aplica

- he *can’t *be at home, 
tal como nas frases:

We *can* see the lake from our bedroom window.
I *can* come and see you tomorrow if you like.
I’m afraid I *can’t* come to the party on Friday.


----------

